# Pico Mountain 3/23/14



## emmaurice2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Where: Pico  Mountain, VT

When: Sunday March 23rd, 2014

Condition: Top coat of fresh snow, packed powder, pockets of fresh & tracked powder

The trip report is a little delayed but I was pretty busy Sunday night and today.  Also, I was enjoying the awesome trip reports that everyone gave for SB, Stowe, Jay and others.

Didn't think I was going to get in a "Never Been" area this season, but I saw the great Liftopia price for Pico and went for it.

Got to the hill around 9am, it was snowing lightly and temps were comfortable.  Parking lot wasn't very full and there was barely a wait at any of the lifts all day.  

Started off on the trails off the Outpost Double.  Bronco had been groomed and had a nice coating of 2" of snow. Nice pitch but way too short.

Sidewinder had pretty sizable bumps, frankly it was a little more that I could handle.  Had my first double eject in a long time after underestimating a ledge about halfway down the trail.  I pulled off to the side of the trail to pull myself together.  While I was wiping down my glasses another guy, skiing much better than me, comes down and does the exact same thing.  We laughed about it as his kids caught up to him.  

The trails at the top of the mountain were a bit firmer than down below, but there was still soft snow to be found on the edges.  

The trails at the top are beautiful in terms of scenery.  Upper Pike skied like a dream.  My favorite trail of the day was Birch Glade.  Soft snow and sections of easy bumps between the stashes of trees.  Honorable mention to Middle KA (I think) which is a narrow gully through the trees which had some fun little places to catch air.

A Slope Cut Off to lower A Slope was also a lot of fun, the bumps over there were a bit firmer.

I definitely want to go back because it took my awhile to get used to the layout of the mountain and I'd also like to try some of the low angle tree runs.  It didn't strike me as a really challenging mountain overall, but there are certainly thrills if you want.  A Slope looks steep and ledge-y, same for Upper Giant Killer and the old lift line.  

Also, be warned, the pheasants are homicidal.  

Upon Arrival:


Top of Bronco:


Birch Glades


The views are stunning:


My Day at Pico


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Two more pics, just because:

Early in the day at the top:


Around noon, the clouds cleared, sun was out, it was awesome


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice bro. Pico is so awesome.  



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Mar 25, 2014)

Great stuff. Most under rated mountain in New England. Your map shows A-Slope, any pics? I've never gone over that way but it looks steeper than most stuff at K. I hope they never connect or replace that Outpost Chair.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 25, 2014)

Did you ski the Little Pico lift line or are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Tin said:


> Great stuff. Most under rated mountain in New England. Your map shows A-Slope, any pics? I've never gone over that way but it looks steeper than most stuff at K. I hope they never connect or replace that Outpost Chair.



I was on Little Pico at the end of the day and didn't stop to take pictures.  The really steep part of it is short--you can kind of see it in the parking lot picture but the steepness isn't evident.



MadMadWorld said:


> Did you ski the Little Pico lift line or are my eyes deceiving me?



Only the bottom 1/3, below all of the gnarly stuff.  There were lots of people skiing it though.


----------



## Loaf Nut (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks great!  Hopefully the forecast for this weekend improves...


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 25, 2014)

emmaurice2 said:


> View attachment 12011



Looks like the good folks at Pico got the message about using the racks.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes that is how you do it


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Looks like the good folks at Pico got the message about using the racks.



The ones left on the ground were used as kindling in the fire pit.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2014)

Just Say No to the Interconnect


----------



## billski (Mar 25, 2014)

emmaurice2 said:


> Where: Pico  Mountain, VT
> Also, be warned, the pheasants are homicidal.



Huh?


Fun and challenge can be found no matter how small the area...Suit the project to the day... looks like a gorgeous day.  thx for the rpt


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 25, 2014)

billski said:


> Huh?



While I was on the lift I watched a pheasant nearly glide into a skier.  Later in the day, one hobbled right in my path.  Thought I expanded on that  when I wrote the report last night, oops.  That's what I get for doing reports while half asleep.


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 25, 2014)

I think you avoided the most challenging trails, like Upper Giant Killer and Summit Glades. When they have enough natural snow, I find Pico pretty challenging. 

A Slope may be steeper than Upper Giant Killer. About as steep as the bottom of Ovation at K?


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 25, 2014)

spiderpig said:


> I think you avoided the most challenging trails, like Upper Giant Killer and Summit Glades. When they have enough natural snow, I find Pico pretty challenging.
> 
> A Slope may be steeper than Upper Giant Killer. About as steep as the bottom of Ovation at K?



Yeah, I didn't feel up to UGK and A Slope, I do regret not skiing Summit Glades, though.  Maybe someone else can chime in on comparisons with Killington trails, haven't been to Kton since 1992 so my memory of it is a little hazy.


----------



## dlague (Mar 25, 2014)

I was hoping to ski there this Sunday but as it stands he has practice that day - huge bummer!  Down to one day per weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 26, 2014)

I was at Pico Sunday as well. Giant Killer was good but Summit Glades were EPIC! Some of the best bumps if not the best bump lines I have ever skiied.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 26, 2014)

Kleetus said:


> I was at Pico Sunday as well. Giant Killer was good but Summit Glades were EPIC! Some of the best bumps if not the best bump lines I have ever skiied.



Oh, sure, rub it in.


----------

